# Gladiator bones found in Turkey



## Allegra (May 2, 2007)

BBC NEWS | Science/Nature | Gladiator bones found in Turkey

*'Scientists believe they have for the first time identified an ancient graveyard for gladiators.* 

Analysis of their bones and injuries has given new insight into how they lived, fought and died. 
The remains were found at Ephesus in Turkey, a major city of the Roman world, BBC Timewatch reports.'


----------



## Talysia (May 2, 2007)

That's a very interesting article, Allegra, and thanks for posting it.  I think I may tune in and watch the programme, too.


----------



## Pyan (May 11, 2007)

*Reminder!*
For those in the UK, the _Timewatch _about it is *tonight*,* BBC2, 9pm, BST.*


----------



## The Ace (May 11, 2007)

The rumours have been kicking around for long enough, so it's nice to see some vindication.

My Centurion will probably 'phone me at 9.30 and tell me 3 different channels.


----------



## Pyan (May 11, 2007)

The Ace said:


> My Centurion will probably 'phone me at 9.30 and tell me 3 different channels.



Ace, he's an *officer!* What do you expect, intelligence and accuracy??


----------



## Joel007 (May 11, 2007)

You know what, I think this could make the list of amusing headlines...


----------



## mosaix (May 11, 2007)

Joel007 said:


> You know what, I think this could make the list of amusing headlines...



Very good Joel. Will do.


----------



## Allegra (May 11, 2007)

Good eyesight!


----------

